# Any TAFE recommended?



## liverpool1026 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi there, I am looking forward to study in Australia. I have heard that some tafe offer courses and are able to transfer to universities after finish the tafe courses. So is there any tafe recommended that are expert in computer science or mechanical engineering. 

Thanks for helping!


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

Some of the Melbourne based TAFEs (+ Brisbane/Perth a bit) now offer vocational through to higher education degrees, much cheaper than university for international students.

Even domestically it is now cheaper to go through TAFE pathways to university, especially useful for more hands on education and getting a "taste" before committing financially to doing a degree.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi liverpool 
where are you staying in Australia? Once you arrive there are many places that will do courses, i had searched before i arrived here but found once in Australia there were many more places to look into and allot cheaper than advertised on the net.

Louiseb


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

liverpool1026 said:


> Hi there, I am looking forward to study in Australia. I have heard that some tafe offer courses and are able to transfer to universities after finish the tafe courses. So is there any tafe recommended that are expert in computer science or mechanical engineering.
> 
> Thanks for helping!


I am recommended a site www.australiaawards.ph for exploring all about education and Scholarship related details in Australia.It will help you to find out about TAFE in Australia too.


----------

